
Show HN: Monokai Pro Theme for Visual Studio Code - monokai_nl
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=monokai.theme-monokai-pro-vscode
======
Zekio
Looks like a great theme, but 10 bucks for a theme and you have to pay for
both VS Code and Sublime text if you want to use both... guess I won't be
trying it out

~~~
monokai_nl
What do you think would be a fair price?

